# HELP!! Bad sore on cheek! (pics included)



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Please someone give me some advice on what to do.....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That looks like a hot spot to me. There are many threads on them on here...but the first thing you should do ASAP is cut back ALL of the hair in the area and surrounding...it will spread very quickly if you do not do this. I THINK you should clean with Listerine and then gold bond powder but I have never dealt with one personally... Check previous threads. Good luck to you xo


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> That looks like a hot spot to me. There are many threads on them on here...but the first thing you should do ASAP is cut back ALL of the hair in the area and surrounding...it will spread very quickly if you do not do this. I THINK you should clean with Listerine and then gold bond powder but I have never dealt with one personally... Check previous threads. Good luck to you xo


Melissa is exactly right. Shave the fur off the wound, and around it, clean it with brown Listerine, then dust it with Gold Bond medicated powder. If it doesn't dry up and start to heal in a day take him to the vet. 

They spread like wildfire, and this one is already large. You might want to skip the home treatment, shave it but see the vet right away.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Did I cause this??? I can tell he is irritated with it. Why is it all soapy feeling when you touch it? I cleaned it with antibacterial soap and put peroxide on it. I'll go shave it now but I don't understand how he got it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C&B's Grizzly*

C&B's Grizzly:


Mylissk has a suggestion that sounds like it makes sense to me.

I DEFINITELY would make sure that he sees a vet a.s.a.p., so it doesn't get infected and he must be itching like crazy!!!

Do you know what he's allergic to?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

If you've got a cone, you may want to put one on her so that she can't scratch at it.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

He has seasonal allergies....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a hot spot to me, too. I don't mess with very large hot spots. I let the vet take care of them. I'd do as suggested, but think about having it check out if it spreads further. They can take off quickly...and it's not your fault!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm I'd have a vet check, you don't want that to get infected... poor baby.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Why would he get it??


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

AWW the poor baby..Id take him to the vet. I dont know why dogs get those awful things, but Id take him to the vet real soon. Please let us kwo what the vet says.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If he plays bitey-face with a puppy....
If he is not dried to the skin after a bath....
If he gets a bug bite...
If he scratches too hard with sharp toenails...
There are a host of reasons that dogs get hot spots..

But on the cheek is a 'classic' spot for hot-spots.

That one is particularly large...I would sure clip away the fur leaving a 1/2" margin....
Clean it.... and go to the vet for help.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't put peroxide on it. It will kill the healthy tissue. I agree with previous posters.

Cut the hair away, clean with brown listerine, and put goldbond powder on it. If it doesn't look better in a day, go to the vet. It looks pretty bad. Poor guy 

Here is some info on hotspots (hopefully that is what it is)
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=447


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It does look like a hotspot. Like others said, clip the hair, use brown listerine (generic is fine) and then use gold bond powder. You didn't do anything wrong. He got an itchy spot and kept at it until it turned into a hotspot. They do spread extremely quickly! What food are your feeding? Some dogs react poorly to foods with corn in them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, I was on the phone when I responded before. Do not be surprised at how much larger that spot may be once the area is shaved. The vet shaves them when they treat them. 

I have treated small hot spots with Gold Bond powder or a prescription spray the Vet gave me. Shadow once had a hot spot so large I had to bring him in. It spread rapidly even though I did all that has been mentioned. They cleaned and shaved the area. Gave him a cortisone shot, put him on antihistamines, and gave him prednisone. I can't remember if he was given an antibiotic, too.

Shadow has not gotten another hot spot since we changed his diet. He is allergic to a number of proteins, milk products, and corn. Keeping him away from those things helped, but his ears still give us a hard time. We also make sure he is always dry after coming in from the rain, swimming, or the groomer. I wouldn't leave a damp collar on dog either. 

We have to be very careful with Shadow. He had two hip surgeries. If an infection got into his blood stream, I'm told the infection could have a bad effect on his hip. He had a hip replacement years ago.

LibertyME is right on for the reasons a dog can get a hot spot.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Kimm is right .....My Nuggett had a hot spot just like that and it was also on his cheek...we (the vet and I tried everything ...antiseptics, special washes ) finally the only thing that worked was cortisone and keeping it clean and dry...it was a pain in the butt to get rid of . 

Mac'sdad
P.S. bring the buckaroo to the vet.....


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, my husband and I shaved the area (which did look a lot bigger than with his hair covering it) and we treated it with listerine and gold bond powder. He now has a cone on to protect the spot from his paws and ears. His ears were whipping his cheek so hard when he would shake his head that the spot started to bleed. 

He doesn't seem as irritated since we treated it but if it is not better in the morning this pup is going to the vet.

We shaved it all the way down to the skin and about an inch out from the infected area to keep the hair from getting in it. 

Is there anything else I can do tonight or just leave him be and keep him comfortable?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I don't know anything about hot spots. I just want to tell you that I hope it clears up quickly and doesn't cause your boy any more problems. Good luck.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is what he looks like now.... 














































Does it look any better?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree...this is a MAJOR hot spot...needs to be tended to (shaved, antibiotics, drying spray, maybe an Elizabethan collar). Welcome to golden health issues!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

ok - again, I'm no expert, but I have heard that after you clean with the listerine you are supposed to completely DRY the area, and then dust on the gold bond...trying to ensure that the gold bond doesn't get goopy from moisture. IMO, it looks like the area is still too "wet"... But by shaving the area and putting the cone on I'm sure he is well on his way to recovery 

ETA: I could be totally wrong - could others who have treated their dogs in this manner please chime in?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The vet can give you a spray that helps to dry the hot spot. Keeping it well aired, not licked and very, very DRY is important or they spread faster than you could believe. (A terrier of mine had one grow from 4 to 10 cm in an hour!!
For future reference, areas to check are underside of tail, groin area, under ears and jowl/cheeks, but they can develop almost anywhere. The dense undercoats that goldens have really hold the moisture/bacteria, etc next to the skin, and VOILA!! Yucky hot spots. Good luck. The vet can help with antibiotics.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh my god... i'm such a bad mom.... i didn't realize you had to dry the listerine before you put the gold bond on. what should i do now?

ps. pregnancy hormones and your most favorite puppy being sick are not a good combo....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

C&B's Grizzly said:


> Oh my god... i'm such a bad mom.... i didn't realize you had to dry the listerine before you put the gold bond on. what should i do now?
> 
> ps. pregnancy hormones and your most favorite puppy being sick are not a good combo....


You are NOT a bad mom!!! You are a wonderful mom who obviously wants to help her puppy!! You just didn't know... live and learn... he will be just fine


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

So should I rinse this out and put him through the pain of the listerine again? 

I would love to take him to the vet but right now I can't afford the possible $300 vet bill that will come with the visit. It's $42 just to have him looked at!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

BUMPING UP....what should she do?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to say no, don't rinse it. Don't disturb it. The gold bond will dry it, even with the listerine. Leave it alone.

The pain of the listerine? Do you think the listerine hurt? That is such a nasty hot spot, it wouldn't surprise me. I'm going to disagree with some here, but unless you are on a vet recommended regimen with this, use JUST the gold bond. Apply it, leave it on, let him rest. If you don't see a marked improvement by morning, go to the vet. 

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. You're not a bad dog mom. These things happen and hot spots can get out of control so quickly.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

You are most certainly not a bad dog mom! I'm on my second Golden, and this is the first hot spot I have ever seen! I wouldn't have had a clue what to do!

I hope he's better soon!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, so I was reading somewhere about how you should try the listerine every hour. I went ahead and rinsed it because it was getting gross and didn't dry. So we went from square one this time..... I rinsed with an antibacterial soap.... I patted him dry with the towel, I blew this area dry with my blow dryer on COOL low speed.... I applied the listerine (a very small amount with a cotton ball) on the area... I again used my blow dryer on a cool setting until the area was dry. I then applied the gold bond and put the cone collar on him... He is now resting peacefully. This second time around he didn't act like it hurt as badly. I will check on him through the night and then if he isn't better in the morning I will take him into the vet. 

I'll definitely update this thread with pictures in the morning. I really appreciate the help from everyone. I'm emotionally drained and scared for my sweet baby. 

Thanks again.

PS - these things aren't lethal to your dog are they?


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I know nothing about hot spots but wanted to let you know that you are NOT a bad mom!! I wouldn't have had a clue about what this type of sore was or how to deal with it. Never seen a hot spot before. Like Melissa said...live and learn and this is the best place to get info.

Wishing you and your baby a peaceful night I hope he is better in the morning.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

C&B's Grizzly said:


> Okay, so I was reading somewhere about how you should try the listerine every hour. I went ahead and rinsed it because it was getting gross and didn't dry. So we went from square one this time..... I rinsed with an antibacterial soap.... I patted him dry with the towel, I blew this area dry with my blow dryer on COOL low speed.... I applied the listerine (a very small amount with a cotton ball) on the area... I again used my blow dryer on a cool setting until the area was dry. I then applied the gold bond and put the cone collar on him... He is now resting peacefully. This second time around he didn't act like it hurt as badly. I will check on him through the night and then if he isn't better in the morning I will take him into the vet.
> 
> I'll definitely update this thread with pictures in the morning. I really appreciate the help from everyone. I'm emotionally drained and scared for my sweet baby.
> 
> ...


Good - it sounds like you have done everything right  I'm sure it will dry out a lot over night - that is what the gold bond is for.

and NO they are not lethal...just annoying and painful, but he will be JUST FINE!!!!! try to sleep


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One thing, dont pack the goldbond powder on there. Do a light dusting on there. If it has grown any larger in the morning, take him to the vet. Sometimes they do need to get antibiotics to help get rid of it. Dont blame yourself. It is one of the things that can happen with goldens. And they can get out of control so fast. One reason is because their hair is so thick and the moisture stays right next to the skin causing it to spread. 
I think we have all been thru this with our goldens. Some other remedies people have used are taking a teabag, wetting it with warm water and then put it on the hotspot leaving it for a few minutes. Replace it several times.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I feel for you with your lovely pup. I hope he is doing better now and that the hot spot has not spread. I know too from first hand experience how quickly they can spread! What we once thought was just a little spot under the ear turned out to be all the way down our Katie's neck. She looked like she had road rash, it is the only way to explain it.
One thing we do that we have wonderful success with is to use an athletes foot spray - our preference is Tinactin. It has anti-fungal properties, drying properties and anti-itch all built into one spray. Often, as preventative, after our dogs do a lot of swimming we will lift the hair around the ears and spray a little bit of tinactin onto the skin (after blowdrying the area thoroughly). The tinactin has been a god-send to us. It sound like it works in a similar manner to the gold-bond powder as it keeps the area from weeping. It might be another option for others to try.
As far as the allergies you mentioned as being a contributing factor to the initial onset of the hotspot - a vet we work with, always tells me to amp up Katie's oil intake in the summer-hot months. They help the body to fight off the inflammation that happens when allergy season is in full swing. On a normal basis, I give Katie 2000-3000mg of fish oils (usually a mix of salmon, anchovy and mackeral) on a daily basis - during allergy season I often double that amount and it makes a huge difference. Just another thought, as I am unsure whether you are currently supplementing with oils. 
Anyhow, I wish you luck. Hotspots can be a lifelong challenge but as you get more experienced you will start to see the telltale signs of an upcoming problem (usually precipitated by an odour localized where the hotspot is going to occur - I call it a mildew odour).
And you're definitely not a bad mommy - there is no way that your dog would have let you and your husband shave him if you were! They hurt like crazy and imagine someone trying to shave an open sore someone on you. Your pup likely knows you're trying to help! I applaud you for all the effort you have made!
And again I hope things have stabalized! I know from first hand experience how awful hotspots are...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

How is Grizzly doing this morning??


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright, we went to the vet this morning. Grizzly has such bad seasonal allergies that it increased the wax in his ears. He developed an ear infection deep down that didn't show signs or give that yeasty smell so I didn't know. He scratched his cheek so badly that he created the hot spot. The vet put him on Cephalexin for the infection, Prednisone for the swelling, and an ear remedy to clean and antibiotic ointment to squirt in there. 

Sooo... He is on 75mg of Benadryl three times a day, two Cephalexin tablets every twelve hours, one Prednisone twice a day for the first week, and an ear cleaning twice a day..... 

Let's hope this works.... the vet talked to me about his seasonal allergies and that he should get put on allergy shots. Any advice about that one?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is good that you took him to the vet. Unfortunately when they get big like that, they need antibiotics. My Beau had one a couple of years ago. One night it was small and the next day it had tripled in size. It amazes me how fast they can grow. Glad that he is better and will soon be back to feeling better.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor baby is knocked out right now.... All those meds make him so sleepy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very sorry I didn't see this thread until now. I would have encouraged you to go to the vet based on that first picture. I don't muck about with large, serious hotspots.

As your vet has probably told you, there's almost certainly a staph infection going that's perpetuating the spot (acute moist dermatitis). When it's a minor hot spot, keeping the area dry and keeping the dog from scratching are often enough to heal it. With a huge one like that, antibiotics are probably called for. Steroids are commonly given, but are contraindicated in much of the veterinary literature because they can make the spot look better in the short term but not resolve the underlying infection, though your vet hopefully had a good reason for using them in this particular situation (e.g., the vet believed that there was an immune reaction making things worse).

When it's a perpetual problem, there's often an underlying cause, like hypothyroidism or an allergy. When hot spots are a continuing problem, it may be worth spending some time and money looking for that underlying cause. A thyroid panel isn't prohibitively expensive, nor is switching to a limited-ingredient food designed for sensitive skin.

My sister's lab had problems with ear exudate and sores for years until they switched him to a fish and rice food. He's been far, far better ever since.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor Grizzly. Glad you went to the vet. Hopefully he will be feeling better soon.

Minnie had a hot spot in the same location last summer. Of course it was made worse because my other pups kept "cleaning" it for her. It took a while to totally clear up.

Please let us know how Grizzly is doing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping it dry is the key to getting it to heal. Seeing the pictures after you shaved it, you definitely did the right thing seeing the vet. Hopefully it will heal now.

Poor guy, ears and skin.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know one Golden Retriever that had horrible food and environmental allergies. Bailey, not my niece's Golden, has done beautifully with allergy shots. Bailey and his mom are moving from CT to AZ, so the Vet (we share the same vet) is not sure how Bailey will react. It's amazing to see the difference in his coat and skin. And, he has a full tail now!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Grizzly seems to be doing better this evening. Head shaking and scratching have stopped. The doctor believed that Grizzly has a bad case of seasonal allergies and that created his ears to start building excess wax. We clean his ears often and I commented recently that his ears looked great! They were skin tone and no waxy build up in there and none of the yeasty smell. 

The vet did a swab and found that his infection was very deep and he was scratching his cheek/neck trying to get to the itch. Anyway, she put him on all that medicine in hopes that the infection would clear up and that the hot spot would go away. He is banned from "hanging out" outside and we have to check the pollen count before we go for our walks. She also said that giving him a bath once or twice a week would cut down on his allergies as long as we dry him afterwards. 

We will see how this clears up with the medicine but will definitely look at getting him back on Innova for his skin. 

I think we are also going to put a "grizzly allergy test" savings jar out so we can get him checked and get the vials for his shots. The vet said that two vials will last for about 6 months. We will see though.... 

We are about to have our first child and spending so much on vet bills is really hard to justify when we might have big doctor bills of our own. Any alternative advice to fixing this problem is more than welcome. 

Thanks for everyone who has helped me through this with Grizzly the last couple of days. I really appreciate the help and support that this forum has to offer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ask your Vet about testing for food allergies only. We've been able to avoid symptoms from both food and environmental allergies, by avoiding his food allergies only. My Vet suggested we do this first. The only real problem we have is with his ears. Yeast mostly. He does chew his paws like corn cobs now and then, but not often. My husband just put corn gluten down on the grass. I think he only used it in the front though. Shadow stays in the back.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

So last night I slept on the couch above Grizzly and he slept on the floor right below me. I woke up and his hot spot has scabbed over. Is this normal? It looks like hard puss... Does that make sense? I just want my puppy well. We took our benadryl this morning and I cleaned his ears then washed the hotspot area with warm water and antibacterial soap like the vet told me to do..... I dusted just a little gold bond on the area after I dried it. We will take the cephalexin and prednasone at noon.

Thanks guys.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Ask your Vet about testing for food allergies only. We've been able to avoid symptoms from both food and environmental allergies, by avoiding his food allergies only. My Vet suggested we do this first. The only real problem we have is with his ears. Yeast mostly. He does chew his paws like corn cobs now and then, but not often. My husband just put corn gluten down on the grass. I think he only used it in the front though. Shadow stays in the back.



This was $400-600!! Did you have a blood test or dermatologist test? She Goldens were pretty much allergic to everything.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When it comes to hot spots, scabbing over is exactly what you want. Make sure the scab is not disturbed, don't get it wet, just leave it alone. You can continue to use the Gold Bond as that will help keep it dry.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

C&B's Grizzly said:


> So last night I slept on the couch above Grizzly and he slept on the floor right below me. I woke up and his hot spot has scabbed over. Is this normal? It looks like hard puss... Does that make sense? I just want my puppy well. We took our benadryl this morning and I cleaned his ears then washed the hotspot area with warm water and antibacterial soap like the vet told me to do..... I dusted just a little gold bond on the area after I dried it. We will take the cephalexin and prednasone at noon.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hooray! The scab is step one of the healing process. They can be amazingly hard and look really nasty, but if it's a hard, dry scab, then that means you're winning.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey guys! I wanted to update you about Grizzly! He's doing wonderful! His ears look great, he's wagging his tail, his scab isn't looking as gross and wet as it was, AND he's chewing on bones again!! I'm glad my baby is back to normal but we aren't stopping the medicine until it is all gone! New lifestyle changes are on the way in my household! Baths every week, completely drying with a blow dryer, cleaning ears more regularly and adjusting his food intake so he can lose a few pesky pounds!

I want to thank you guys again for all the advice, if it weren't for all your ideas the hot spot would have definitely been worse than it was! Thanks again and but yet another reason why I love this forum so much! It makes me so happy to know how much you all love your dogs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When you dry him make sure it is a cool or warm air. If you have a dog hair dryer even better. I am so glad his hot spot is so much better. Those things are nasty. Beau used to get them all the time in his last years.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We went with the blood test, which I've heard is controversial, but for us the results helped us to avoid lots of issues. At the time of testing I believe it only cost us 145.00 dollars USD. I know it wasn't very expensive and it was worth the money. One hot spot cost us so much more for treatment.


----------



## James T (Apr 29, 2010)

the first hot spot my golden got looked as bad as that.It was big red and pus looking,but it did'nt seem to bother him.I had no idea what it was.took him to the vet they kept him overnite shaved the area and treated.He got them pretty regularly from then on mostly in spring until he got much older 12 or so,then they went away.he lived to 16.keep area shaved,I always got something from vet to treat think it was called panalog.good luck and hope your baby feels better


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would strongly recommend Micro-Tek shampoo. It is a godsend for all skin conditions. You can read about it here: www.eqyss.com


----------

